# Fogless Coolant Spray System



## lpeedin (Jan 15, 2017)

I got my fogless coolant spray system finished up this past week.  It is so nice to not have to constantly brush on cutting oil when turning or milling.  Plus, now my garage doesn't fill up with smoke.  

The system is really pretty simple.  it consists of three main parts: 1) the manifold to split the air flow, 2) the coolant tank, and 3) the spray head.  None of these parts is difficult to build.  I purchased all of the fittings, tubing, and water filter canister for the coolant tank for approx. $50.  

The spray head is the most complicated part, and it isn't complicated at all.  It is just a block of aluminum, drilled all the way through and tapped for the air line.  Then the coolant line comes in at 90 degrees to that and is also tapped for a pipe fitting.  The nozzle was made out of a piece of brass round stock I had.  It is drilled approx. 75% of the way through with approx. a .098" drill bit, and then the last has a .045" orifice.  I have been running it at approx. 20 psi of air.  This seems to give me plenty of air velocity and coolant flow.


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 16, 2017)

They definitely are nice, and you did a nice job on yours.


----------



## Firestopper (Jan 16, 2017)

So is it more of a drip system?


----------



## lpeedin (Jan 16, 2017)

firestopper, it is a spray system, but it doesn't atomize the water into a cloud like some of the Venturi principle based systems.  The droplets are a much larger size so the risk of breathing in a coolant cloud vapor isn't there.  Here is a link to the video I just made with an overview of the whole system.   I show in the video that it can be more of a light coolant / high air mix or a heavy coolant mist almost like a flood coolant.


----------



## Firestopper (Jan 16, 2017)

Chad, nice video and explanation. Like your collet chuck too.
Thanks for sharing.


----------

